# Sexy 'ol gal hanging aound my house



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Sexy 'ol gal hanging around my house*


















Sorry about the lack of detail she's about 5 miles away..

Aluminium Overcast...

Steve


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

nice, wish a lot more of those old ladys were still in the air flying around instead of sitting in some museum.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

One of those things almost made me have an accident once. I was cruising down NJ Rt 17 in Paramus when one flew overhead, on approach to Teterboro Airport. I glanced up, did a double-take, did a triple-take, stared at it, couldn't believe my eyes, suddenly remembered I was driving... and headed straight for Teterboro! :lol:


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

When I lived in SoCal,
I use to see that and B-24s and B-25s quite a bit.
It helped that I lived right by Torrance Airport.
Just the other day, here in Kingman, AZ., we had a Hind 24 fly over our house!
Too bad he was so low and fast!
No time for a camera!
Nice shots!

George


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

never seen one flying (maybe when i was a kid)


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

the sound alone is sweet. the nicest sounding one IMHO is a mustang, that merlin is music!


----------

